# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Tio, connected building blocks to make, move and program anything with a smartphone or tablet, Invent Play Learn Ltd., London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

twitter.com/createtio

linkedin.com/company/invent-play-learn

Co-founder and Inventor - Peter Spence

Co-founder - Mario Morello

Co-founder - Ashley Wiltshire

"Tio: Animate your toys, gadgets & 3D prints" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Tio - robotic blocks brings toys to life - Lego, Megabloks & GoPro

Published on Mar 11, 2016




> One thing we missed at New York Toy Fair was Tio. Today we talk to the inventors of Tio, a smart building block that animates, moves and programs Lego and other toys.

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Tio' Brings Old Toys To Life With Robotics And iPhones"

by Andy Robertson
March 11, 2016

----------

